# Icone de Charge de la batterie Ipod nano 4G



## blackout86 (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour je viens dacheter un nano 4go, lorsque je charge mon Ipod nano chromatique via le port USB 2.0 de mon ordi, que mon nano est eteint ou meme allumé, licone de charge de la batterie ne bouge pas, rien ne se passe, est ce normal ? Lorsqu'elle est chargée à fond est ce que là ça ns prévient ? Comment ça doit etre ? Il nya aucune animation pr dire que la charge est en cours.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Décembre 2008)

et bienvenue 

Pour faire simple :
si tu as un éclair la batterie se charge (pas d'animation)
si tu as une icône de prise électrique : la batterie est chargée


Source (page 17).


----------



## blackout86 (4 Décembre 2008)

Et pr avoir licone ac la baterie verte en train de charger cmt ça se fait ?

http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/3246/image1zc8.png


----------



## DeepDark (4 Décembre 2008)

Simplement le brancher en USB ou sur secteur... 

Tu le branches ou?


----------



## blackout86 (4 Décembre 2008)

je le branche sur le port usb, mais jai que lecran "connecté" qui saffiche, jarrive pas à avoir cette image que je tai posté ? Faut-il qu'il soit allumé qd on le branche pr voir ça ? Je lai eut auj. donc peut etre fo que jattende qu'il se decharge completement jsé pas.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Décembre 2008)

De toute façon voir cet ecran ou pas c'est pas ça qui importe. 
Ce qui compte c'est l'icône de la batterie en haut a gauche. Un éclair veut dire que l'ipod charge. Une prise que l'ipod est chargé 

EDIT : Apple conseille de charger la batterie de l'ipod au maximum lors de la première utilisation (jusqu'à ce que l'icône de statut de batterie soit une "prise").


----------

